# Firefox Plugin für HTTP (req&resp) visualisierung?



## Gumble (6. Okt 2005)

Ist etwas Offtopic, aber für die J2EE Programmierung vielleicht praktisch. Es ist nämlich so, dass ich mir gern plain angucken würde, was so alles mitge/verschickt wird - vor allem die Benamsung (Motiviation: hantiere gerade mit Authentication mit JAAS herum und würde gern wissen was bei der "<auth-method>BASIC</auth-method>" Variante gesetzt wird). Gefunden hab ich ein nettes Plugin http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/ dass allerdings nur die Header logged. Kennt jemand was ich suche? Googeln nach 'http' ist nicht sehr aufschlußreich


----------



## Gumble (29. Mrz 2006)

*schieb*

schreibe gerade eine UIComponent fuer JSF und braeucht mehr HTTP Infos - also die Parametermap. z.B. wuerd ich gern wissen was bei einer Checkbox fuer ein http Request geschickt wird (true/false oder checked/unchecked ...)

so was muss es doch geben? " plain http logger firefox plugin"

 ???:L


Nachtrag:
http://www.nikhilk.net/Project.WebDevHelper.aspx

IE! grr, sowas muss es doch auch fuer FF geben! hilfe!


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2006)

Da ich meine Anwendungen via XML-RPC an Server anbinde, brauche ich dann und wann auch etwas mehr Info zum Debuggen. Ich benutze ein kleines Open Source Tool namens Plugproxy. Arbeitet analog zu nem Tool, das zum JBuilder mitgeliefert wird, leitete also nur einen Port um und protokolliert was da so in beide Richtungen durchrauscht.


----------

